# AMD Athlon X2 7750 oder  AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+



## Animalm4st3r (16. Oktober 2009)

Nun ich habe vor dem nächst Kurzfristig einen neuen CPU einzubauen bis ich mir nen neuen Rechner hol, nun zu meiner Frage
Welcher CPU ist besser? 

Athlon X2 7750 ? Hat 300 Mhz Weniger aber höhere MT/s was auch immer das ist und L3 Cache

oder

Athlon64 X2 6000+? Hat 300 Mhz Mehr aber geringere MT/s 

Kosten tuen sie ungefähr gleichviel wenn ich für den 7750 noch ne Lüfter kauf kostet er bissel mehr aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Aktuelles System steht unten in der Sig hab Aktuell Athlon64 X2 4000+ also währen beide eine Verbesserung aber welche wäre die Bessere und mein Board is laut Beschreibung mit Bios Update AM2+ fähig aber ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

würde den Kuma kaufen. Effizienter und Black Edition.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Oktober 2009)

die Black Edition kann man tackten oder? könnt ich also auch 3 GHz machen oder?


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Black Edition beudetet afaik einen offenen Multiplikator, also besser zum übertakten, ja.
Und ich nehme an dass 300 Mhz absolut kein Problem sind, aber zu OC können dir hier andere deutlich mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Oktober 2009)

Es ging mir nur darum zu wissen welcher Besser ist weil sie das Selbe kosten aber Unterschiede haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also Danke dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann bring ich mal in erfahrung ob das mit dem Bios Upadte stimmt weil sonst lohnt sich das ja nicht


----------



## eMJay (16. Oktober 2009)

Jo man kann den takten bzw. Multi erhöhen.
Meiner läuft auf 2,8 mit multi von 14 bei max 45°C.
Mit 15 wollte der nicht starten hatte aber auch keine lust da länger rum zu spielen.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

also der macht 100% 3Ghz auf wirklich jedem Board. An was genau es liegt kann man so nicht sagen, dafür ist die Aussage zu pauschal, aber mit minimalster VCore-Erhöhung (falls überhaupt benötigt) sind die 3Ghz garkein Problem. Außerdem besteht beim Kuma die (wenn auch geringe) Chance, ihn auf einen X4 - also Quadcore - freizuschalten. Dazu muss man nur im Bios ACC aktivieren.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Oktober 2009)

Ok Also ich hab 2 höher Bios Versionnen gefunden da steht bei beiden aber nur Update CPU Code ob das das ist was ich suche ist die frage, weil was nützt mir der tolle CPU wenn nicht alle Features unterstützt werden... und in der CPU Support list steht der auch nicht drin Bios Liste CPU Liste könnte er vllt drauf passen?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

bei mir wird bei keinem der Links etwas angezeit. Naja, ist ein ASRock, also ein Billig-Board. Trotzdem wird die CPU höchstwahrscheinlich ohne weiteres laufen, ansonsten mal google bemühen. 

Das schöne bei der BE: Trotz OC kein Garantieverlust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Oktober 2009)

Buffed hat den Link kaputt gemacht :/ ich poste den mal so
Cpu Liste: http://www.asrock.com/mb/cpu.asp?Model=ALi...0R3.0&s=AM2
Bios Liste: http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Mode...0R3.0&s=AM2
So gut dann will ich es mal Versuchen eine Frage noch dann kann ich sollte der CPU wieder erwarten nicht vom Board angenommen werden Ihn nach Alternate zurück schicken, würde in ja bei HWV kaufen aber die führen den grad nicht.

Edit: Die Links gehen immernoch nicht, buffed nimmt immer die % aus dem Link :/


----------



## Klos1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Laut CPU-Liste unterstützt dein Board keinen Kuma.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Oktober 2009)

JA das weiß ich deshalb fragte ich ja Asoriel meinte ja es geht, dann würde ich es Ausporbieren und wenn es nicht geht Zurück schicken das geht doch bei Alternate oder nicht? und könntet ihr mir noch nen Lüfter empfehlen? ich hab zwar paar gefunden die mir Gefallen würden aber ich weiß nicht ob die von der Kühleistung her reichen.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre da nicht so optimistisch, wenn der nicht auf der Liste ist. Und wenn du den erstmal eingebaut hast, dann musst du beim zurückschicken auch mit Bezahlung der dadurch entstandenen Wertminderung rechnen. Der volle Kaufpreis, der ist dir nur sicher, wenn du die CPU nicht auspackst. Aber das wirst du schon müssen und du musst sie auch verbauen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Oktober 2009)

Scheiß Board -.-' könnt ihr mit den nen CPU empfehlen der da drauf Passt und Änlich viel kostet Mein Blödes Board unterstützt aber auch nur eine sehr komische CPU Liste auch keine Phenom Dualcores aber Tripple und Quadcore...


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wieso nicht der 6000er? Oder du schreibst mal eine Email an den Support von Asrock und frägst, ob der Kuma darauf läuft.
Dann weißt du es sicher. Wäre doch die beste Lösung, als nach dem Einbau festzustellen, daß er nicht geht. Dann kannste wieder ausbauen und bekommst wie gesagt im Normalfall auch nicht mehr deinen vollen Kaufpreis zurück.


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2009)

Meiner macht keine 3 Ghz. Hab es jetzt nochmal versucht
Multi auf 15 + 0,025V auf 1,35V Hochgefahren .... und weg war er.
Multi auf 15 + 0,050V auf 1,375V Hochgefahren.... Prime95 Gestartet .... weg war er.

Da ich mich damit noch nie weiter beschäftigt hab... hab ich den Multi wieder auf 14.

Wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat kann er mich anschreiben. MB und so sind in meiner Sig.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Es macht auch bei weitem nicht jeder 7850 3 Ghz, soweit ich gelesen habe. Zum übertakten sind die alten AMD einfach ein absoluter Witz.
Deswegen ist der offene Multi in dem Fall auch scheißegal.


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2009)

ACC hat wieder mal mein MB auch nicht.....


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2009)

Klos natürlich sind das OC-Krücken, aber 300Mhz sollte doch selbst der packen?!

Ansonsten eben den 6000+ nehmen. 

Animalmaster was ich dir nur empfehlen kann ist das PC Treiber Forum. Da ist einer namens "ASRock User" unterwegs, so gut wie der kennt sich wohl nichtmal der ASRock Support selbst aus, der hat mir bei meinen Problemen mit dem Board auch schon sehr geholfen, der weiß da sicher mehr als wir.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Meiner macht keine 3 Ghz. Hab es jetzt nochmal versucht
> Multi auf 15 + 0,025V auf 1,35V Hochgefahren .... und weg war er.
> Multi auf 15 + 0,050V auf 1,375V Hochgefahren.... Prime95 Gestartet .... weg war er.
> 
> ...



Hattest du C'n'Q deaktiviert?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Klos natürlich sind das OC-Krücken, aber 300Mhz sollte doch selbst der packen?!
> 
> Ansonsten eben den 6000+ nehmen.
> 
> Animalmaster was ich dir nur empfehlen kann ist das PC Treiber Forum. Da ist einer namens "ASRock User" unterwegs, so gut wie der kennt sich wohl nichtmal der ASRock Support selbst aus, der hat mir bei meinen Problemen mit dem Board auch schon sehr geholfen, der weiß da sicher mehr als wir.



Also, persönliche Erfahrungen habe ich nicht. Ich kann also nur weitergeben, was ich gelesen habe und da scheiterten schon einige daran, den Multi auch nur um den Faktor 1 anzuheben.


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hattest du C'n'Q deaktiviert?


es ist an warum macht das was?


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> es ist an warum macht das was?



Jap, wenn du es beim Übertakten angeschalten lässt endet das meist in einem Bluescreen. Versuchs mal mit deaktiviertem C'n'Q(sowohl im Bios als auch Windows).


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Jap, wenn du es beim Übertakten angeschalten lässt endet das meist in einem Bluescreen. Versuchs mal mit deaktiviertem C'n'Q(sowohl im Bios als auch Windows).


Das ist ja scheiße. Dann lass ich den eben auf 2,8 Laufen.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das ist ja scheiße. Dann lass ich den eben auf 2,8 Laufen.



Hast du es überhaupt geschafft den Prozessor zu übertakten?Auch wenns nur 50Mhz waren?

Auf C'n'Q musst du übrigens nicht unbedingt verzichten, da gibts ein Tool, womit man bei Übertakteten CPUs das ganze einstellen kann, aber da muss dir jmd anders weiterhelfen; ich benutz sowas nicht^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Mail an ASRock Support ist raus, den Asrock User werd ich mal Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hast du es überhaupt geschafft den Prozessor zu übertakten?Auch wenns nur 50Mhz waren?
> 
> Auf C'n'Q musst du übrigens nicht unbedingt verzichten, da gibts ein Tool, womit man bei Übertakteten CPUs das ganze einstellen kann, aber da muss dir jmd anders weiterhelfen; ich benutz sowas nicht^^


Ja der läuft von 2,7 auf 2,8 also von Multi 13,5 auf 14


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Cool and Quiet hat ich bei meinem 4000+ auch aus das läuft irgendwie nicht ganz Richtig  bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Herr ASRock USer aus dem Pctreiber.net Forum hat mich auf deren Download Bereich Verwiesen da haben sie ein Beta Bios das die CPU's nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so nächsten Monat dann mal schauen ob das Klappt.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Wobei ich generell aber eher abgeneigt wäre, mir eine Beta-Biosversion aufzuspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Wobei ich generell aber eher abgeneigt wäre, mir eine Beta-Biosversion aufzuspielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICh hoffe daslässt sich unter Windows Flashen dann kann ich Notfalls nen Backup drauf machen^^ aber ich kann den CPU eh erst nächsten Monat kaufen vllt ist die dann ja schon final^^


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Man flasht kein Bios unter Windows. Würde ich persönlich nie machen. Windows kann abstürzen, deswegen ist es zu empfehlen unter Dos oder im Bios selbst zu flashen.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte damals auch ein Beta Bios auf meinem ASRock-Board, um 4GB Ram und die HD4830 zum laufen zu bekommen. Mit den offiziellen hats nicht funktioniert und das Beta hat auch noch ne anständige PWM-Funktion mitgebracht (nichtmal solch essentiellen Dinge hat ASRock auf die Reihe bekommen).


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Joa der ASRock USer in dem Forum Geht auch jedesmal hin und Bearbeitet die Bios Lüftersteurung in den Finalversionen damit die besser funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die von ASRock sind echt nen bissel ASLig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2009)

japp, definitiv. 

So wie sich das anhört würde ich an deiner Stelle das Bios flashen und dann den Kuma raufpacken.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich werds Versuchen und wenns nicht geht bekommen die den halt wieder, aber Versuchen werd ich es^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Oktober 2009)

Neuer Stand der dinge, hab ne Mail an ASRock Support geschickt, die haben mir dann per Mail nen Bios Version 2.14 Geschickt das es nichtmal in deren Download breich gibt. das den CPU wohl nehmen soll, aber wieso steht die nicht zum Download :/


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2009)

Vllt. hoffen die dass es nich so viele kompetente Leute gibt die derartige CPUs in die Board einsetzen wollen. So sparen die nicht nur an den Boards sondern auch an Servern und Bandbreite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Oktober 2009)

Joa ich hätte es eh zu 100 % probiert dann halt mit dem Beta Bios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So eine Frage hab ich noch hab Bios bis jetz nur unter Windows geflasht kann ich für den fall das der Bios flash nicht klappt auch das alte auf die selbe Diskette packen wie das neue um notfalls das alte wieder rauf zu flashen??


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Neuer Stand der dinge, hab ne Mail an ASRock Support geschickt, die haben mir dann per Mail nen Bios Version 2.14 Geschickt das es nichtmal in deren Download breich gibt. das den CPU wohl nehmen soll, aber wieso steht die nicht zum Download :/



Vll ist die BIOS-Version nicht ganz so stabil und du läust Gefahr, dass das Board nach gar nicht mehr läuft.

Oder(wahrscheinlicher) ist die Westliche Seite noch nicht geupdatet worden und das BIOS gibts bisher nur in Asien.
So wars bei meinem alten Foxconn, auf der taiwanesischen Seite gab es schon 2 neuere BIOS-Versionen als auf der Europ. Website.

Achja wenn beim flashen etwas schief läuft ist die Chance ziemlich groß, dass der BIOS-Chip unbrauchbar wird und dann nichts mehr läuft.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Oktober 2009)

Tja dann is pesch^^


----------



## Klos1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Normal sollte es keine Probleme machen, wenn du zwei Bios-Files auf der Diskette hast. Du musst ja dann eh das richtige auswählen. Aber wie Rel schon sagte, wenn es in die Hose geht, dann ist da eh meistens nichts mehr mit zurückflashen, sofern dein Mainboard es nicht unterstützt, über Dual-Bios oder derartigen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Oktober 2009)

dann is eben pesch dann kann ich den mal in laden bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und je Reperaturkosten eh nen neues Board kaufen


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

/thread ausbuddel

So Morgen ist es so weit ich bestell meinen neuen CPU *freu* nun meine Frage das unten ist ja nur der Tray da brauch ich also noch nen Lüfter für den CPU unten^^


Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Athlon X2 7750



Ich hatte da so an Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2  gedacht ist der gut?,ausreichend? Habt ihr andere Vorschläge^^

So dann zum 2. ich muss nen neues Bios drauf machen das geht aber nur im Dos, hat Win7 sowas? Wahrscheinlich nicht kann ich irgendwie anders ins Dos? Bekomm ich nen USB Stick Bootbar?


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2009)

Ja, entweder über Stick, daß muss dein Bios dann aber auch unterstützen, oder du machst dir ne hübsche altmodische Bootdiskette und packst da das Bios-File mit drauf.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

Diskettenlaufwerk sucks :/ wie bekomm ich die Bootbar?


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2009)

Naja, die einfachste Methode ist, wenn du die Diskette formatierst und dann einen Haken bei "Startdiskette erstellen" setzt. Und schon ist sie bootbar. Fehlt nur noch das Bios-File und es kann losgehen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

K danke soo hoffen wir mal das das klappt^^ 

Edit: das bios ist zu groß für die startdiskette ein paar bytes fehlern nur..... ich bekomm die krise.... kann ich das ganze auch auf CD machen?


----------



## Rethelion (9. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> K danke soo hoffen wir mal das das klappt^^
> 
> Edit: das bios ist zu groß für die startdiskette ein paar bytes fehlern nur..... ich bekomm die krise.... kann ich das ganze auch auf CD machen?



Mit dem Tool hier kannst du bootfähige USB-Sticks erstellen; musst dann nur noch die Bootdateien und das BIOS-Image rauskopieren

http://www.chip.de/downloads/HP-USB-Disk-S...l_23418669.html


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

K danke hab das gemacht, aaaaaber wenn ich den Stick öffne zeigt er mir keine dateien an ist das richtig??^^

Edit: Der stick ist auch nur zu 216 KB belegt während die Dskette 556 KB belegt hat

Edit2: So Läuft nu alles habs mit nem BetaBios flashtool von pc-treiberforum.net gemacht danke an alle für die hilfe nun zurück zur Frage 1 ist der Lüfter ok

Edit3: Ist bei dem Lüfter WLP dabei?


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

So wie ich das den Kommentaren auf Alternate entnehmen, ja.


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2009)

Ne Müllpaste wird sicher dabei sein. Ich würde mir ein Fläschchen hiervon kaufen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a199680.html

Gute, wenn auch nicht überragende Leiteigenschaften und super zum auftragen, dank Pinsel. Und was auch sehr schön ist, sie lässt sich mit einem normalen Tuch ohne Hilfsmittel ganz leicht abwischen und das wirklich spurlos.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

danke Klos^^ mal schauen obs das bei alternate gibt


----------



## Asoriel (9. November 2009)

Einspruch!

Zu dem Freezer7 musst du keine WLP mitbestellen. Da ist gute MX-2 voraufgetragen! Die hat um einiges bessere Wärmeleiteigenschaften als die Zalman-Pampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem kann man auch die MX-2 mit nem Küchentuch recht einfach wieder abwischen.

Der Freezer7Pro ist ordentlich und sollte den Kuma laut- und problemlos kühlen.

edit: Ich würde dennoch gleich eine Tube/Spritze WLP mitbestellen. Schadet nie, wenn man das auf Ersatz hat. Wegen einem Euro kannst dann aber auch gleich zu einer Oberklassepaste greifen (AC MX-2).

Die beste, momentan erhältliche WLP (Füssigmetall ausgenommen) gibts bei Alternate leider nicht. Das wäre die Prolimatech PK-1.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

Alles klar danke so dann mal hoffen das er bald ankommt *freu*^^


----------

